# Just married, looking for words of wisdom and life



## AllenLeeWilliams (Oct 13, 2013)

I am now married to a great women and will try my best to love her as he loves the church. I would like to ask y'all for words of wisdom and life hacks. 


Allen Lee C. Williams
Lodge 626


----------



## firefighter1 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *



AllenLeeWilliams said:


> I am now married to a great women and will try my best to love her as he loves the church. I would like to ask y'all for words of wisdom and life hacks.
> 
> 
> Allen Lee C. Williams
> Lodge 626



She is always right! Even when she's wrong! Lol


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## firefighter1 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

YOU control the temperature of your home, you are the captain of the ship so when things are going right it should because you're making them go right. If on the same token just know that when things are falling apart EVERYONE will be looking at you to fix it including your Wife. You are totally responsible for everyone and everything in your household. Your actions could damn your whole family. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

http://davewillis.org/tips-that-will-strengthen-and-maybe-even-save-your-marriage/


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

Just remember- EVERYTHING is your fault, because you are the husband. Don't argue or attempt to evade your responsibility. Just say "Yes, dear- I'll try to do better next time".  :wink:


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

Two words to remember---"YES DEAR".
After 40 years of marriage, this has served me well.


----------



## mraymc4 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

Happy Wife, Happy Life! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*

Put your dirty clothes in the hamper. Not on the floor next to it. Put back everything in its place from whence you took it. A good example is the car keys. These go on the key rack and not on the island in the kitchen. You will catch a look if you leave them there.

If you have a dishwasher (hint: the wife is not a dishwasher  )
-- rinse and place dishes in their appropriate places

If you dont have a dishwasher.
--You are to wash your dishes, dry them and put them away. If your wife is washing dishes grab a towel and dry them.

Helping around the house is the price you pay for her handling your dirty underwear!

Get used to her wanting to "play house" for a year or two if you were not living together before you were married.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*

Congratulations!
Remember, always, that you are partners. You will, of necessity or of choice, have different roles and responsibilities. Those roles and responsibilities will likely change from time to time. Neither partner is superior. Learning to communicate about those things is vitally important for a healthy and long-lasting relationship.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*



firefighter1 said:


> She is always right! Even when she's wrong! Lol
> My Freemasonry HD



This should be the number one answer.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *



AllenLeeWilliams said:


> I am now married to a great women and will try my best to love her as he loves the church. I would like to ask y'all for words of wisdom and life hacks.



Do you remember the three ways our ancient brothers served their employers (and the three emblematic representations)?  Serve your lady in those three ways.

There are all sorts of other words for it.  Respect, partnership, cooperation, you name it.  They all point to the three ways and their emblematic representations.

Outside of Masonic context -

Get a copy of the book "The Five Love Languages".  Both of you read it.  Both of you take the questionnaire that shows how much you value each of the languages.  Show each other your scores.  Discuss what it means.  Plan out how to do more of the top couple that your wife values the most.  Understand that the reason your wife does so much of a couple of them is those are the ones your wife values the most.  Work at delivering what your wife values the most.  Work at understanding that what your wife delivers is what she values the most; once you understand that you'll value it the more.


----------



## KyPastMaster (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*

She is always right first and foremost . And remember , women commit to memory EVERY mistake you have ever made as if they have a super computer hard drive in their memory banks and in the middle of an argument , no matter what the argument is about and what this past indiscretion/mistake pertains to , she will throw it up at you out of NO WHERE . My wife will bring up things that happened 20 years ago and it leaves me speechless . I have come to the conclusion that they do this to throw us off balance , confuse us and they in turn WIN the argument . When she pulls that stunt , all I can do is throw my hands up in frustration , concede the argument to her and walk off .


----------



## BroBook (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*



dfreybur said:


> Do you remember the three ways our ancient brothers served their employers (and the three emblematic representations)?  Serve your lady in those three ways.
> 
> There are all sorts of other words for it.  Respect, partnership, cooperation, you name it.  They all point to the three ways and their emblematic representations.
> 
> ...



Good class! Been married since 1980, rule number one do not start any habits you are not willing to keep & this is a hard one remember the most high GOD hates divorce!!! Live long and prosper !!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

Honor thy wife brother. Don't learn the hard way be patient and talk. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## El Dud3rino (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and *

Take your time and learn about each other. Good and bad......

Understand you can not change someone, only influence their thoughts, and that is no guaranty that they will change.

 Wait for kids, if you can. They are a joy, but also one of the biggest game changers. Make sure your relationship is solid before having kids, too many rush in to having children, and or use children as a way to make things better. Or as fix 


Brother Joel
Master Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*



KyPastMaster said:


> women commit to memory EVERY mistake you have ever made.


So mote it be.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*



firefighter1 said:


> She is always right! Even when she's wrong!


But when, in the history of the universe, has a woman EVER been wrong?  :confused1:


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Just married, looking for words of wisdom and*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Just remember- EVERYTHING is your fault, because you are the husband. Don't argue or attempt to evade your responsibility. Just say "Yes, dear- I'll try to do better next time".  :wink:



I had to get to this comment as soon as I saw it. 

Bro Bill's wisdom is astute ... and, most will say cumulative!  There and That!


My advise is go ahead and DO IT!  Whatever it is DO IT!  

Don't wait around for her approval and comments.

Why?  Because she will come to believe that you are a sniveling slob always waiting around for her TO MAKE ALL THE DECISIONS!

Face it now:  Whatever, whenever, how, and why you do EVERYTHING you will do is going to BE WRONG!

There is a simple and singular reason for this.

YOU ARE A MAN!  She knows this and will be waiting to hammer your 'arse into the dirt at every opportunity

Accept this fact and move on.  You'll at least enjoy yourself until she strikes

SMART men, of among whom Brother Wild Bro Bill_Lins77488 can be counted, learn to use this simple fact that YOU ARE A MAN to their advantage.

Simply said ... I WAS A MAN when you married me, what did you expect of A MAN?


NOTE:  this information and a good attorney on retainer will afford you some comfort through the coming years my dear younger brother.

:sneaky2:


----------

